

Sinclair: The TV Movie - PaddyCorry
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2009/jun/30/games-gameculture

======
zavulon
I am really looking forward to this.. Sinclair ZX Spectrum was my first
computer, and I taught myself programming on it. It had a great feature where
every key was assigned a BASIC command, which made programming really easy for
an 11 year old :-))

~~~
Luc
Sir Clive is one of my heroes, despite the Speccy being obviously inferior to
the C64... Go and listen to 'Hey Hey 16k' if you haven't already:
<http://www2.b3ta.com/heyhey16k/>

